
Social Network Algorithms Are Distorting Reality by Boosting Conspiracy Theories - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3059742/social-network-algorithms-are-distorting-reality-by-boosting-conspiracy-theories
======
teslabox
The bilderbergers [1] now acknowledge their group's existence, though 25 years
ago it was just a conspiracy theory. Little people don't know what to believe
- when "authorities" are caught lying regularly, anything's possible.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_Group)

